# Which auto pilot?



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm looking to get autopilot for my in board which is best in your opinion or experiences...it's a mercruiser 228


----------



## searlest (Jan 20, 2008)

I also would like to what the best set up is for a 22 Ft hard tom with a 9.9 Kicker


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a raymarine ev-200
Has worked flawlessly for 3 sesons. It will control the boat at any speed


----------

